

US military strategy: we'll halt hackers with "cyber hygiene" - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/us-military-strategy-halt-hackers-through-better-cyber-hygiene.ars?

======
scrrr
Reading this is like not reading it. Nothing gained, a minute lost. Where is
the research, perhaps an opinion, what does this all mean. That is not
journalism imho.

